# Wanted: Pontoon gear bags



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking for small side gear bags for a inflatable pontoon. I need ones with straps or at least D rings so it can attach to the frame. The zippers of the bags I currently have have gotten stiff and are really a pita to work with, they hang up, get stuck and dont work well. I might take them down to an upholstery shop and have new zippers sewn in (they are otherwise mostly waterproof) if I cant find anything else.

Looking for something like this (the one below is out of stock):










-DallanC


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe look into motorcycle gear. Tank bags, saddle bags or handle bar bags. There is some good gear for bikes but it’s pricey sometimes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just sprayed down the existing zippers with Ballistol, they are alot better... enough to get me past the 4th weekend anyway. I'll call around and see what it will cost to put on new zippers as a backup option.

-DallanC


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I just sprayed down the existing zippers with Ballistol, they are alot better... enough to get me past the 4th weekend anyway. I'll call around and see what it will cost to put on new zippers as a backup option.
> 
> -DallanC


Have you tried putting some candle wax on the zippers? That helped mine on my float tube.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Tried that last year... it was ok. But they are super dry and stiff this year. 

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this isn’t exactly what you’re looking for, but I’ve had great success with these:

Earth Pak Waterproof Duffel Bag- Perfect for Any Kind of Travel, Lightweight, 50L & 70L Sizes, Large Storage Space, Durable Straps and Handles, Heavy Duty Material to Keep Your Gear Safe https://a.co/d/eZXdVpr


----------

